

What Comes After Hard Drives? - jhammerb
http://www.physorg.com/news175505861.html

======
jhammerb
Link to paper on which article is based:
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?tp=&arnum...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?tp=&arnumber=5257331&isnumber=5256997).
Sweet paywall.

